# Phantom's epic



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok, i got bored.  so i wrote a story about phantom.
This is in his POV.

It was a beautiful morning when i finally woke up. Just then i saw a little fruit fly swimming above me. "so thats the little bugger that woke me up! Oh no, he is NOT going near MY bubblenest! Ok punk your breakfast!" i thought to myself as i darted up and ate the fly in one bite. I swam off after repairing my prized nest and decided to check back later to see if any ladies awaited me under it. 

I swam to a giant leaf and rested on it breathing the sweet air that the surface brought down underneath the water just for me. I gazed up above me. It was a barrier between my world and a world i had never seen.A group of minnows told me it was not to be disturbed but i happened to know that they were absolute nut jobs. Besides i ruled this part of the water so therefore i can do whatever i want! Have they SEEN the size of my bubblenest i mean reallly that thing just proves my point! So i wagged my tail and jumped through that barrier and for the few seconds that i was up there i saw the world above me for the first time. i landed back on my leaf astonished. "wow,that was just amazing!" i thought. i swam back to my nest when i saw her. She was blowing a few bubbles to add to my creation and was a beautiful shade of green. when she saw me she hid behind a leaf and i chased her out. She flared at me and swam off quickly giving me that "jeez im taken! wrong nest sorry!" tail slap across the face. After a few seconds of just staying there dissapointed a bright red guy just popped out of nowhere and flared at me. "well you want a fight then you asked for it!" I flared right back...

If you want me to continue just tell me!


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes of coarse continue this is so cool.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I want to start a story! I will...


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

That's a great story! And it has me wondering what happens next :lol: lol Please do continue! =]


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

He was ready to kill me, i could see it in my eyes and fear began to fill my entire body and just when he was about to strike ke swam away as fast as he could and i just stayed there like a staue. I looked up and a giant monster came rushing toward me. I swam away as fast as i could but it surrounded me with an invisible barrier between me and the rest of the water... i had heard of these things they were called cups and everyone that got in one never came back once the went up over the surface into the other world. " NO! Please no! I'm sorry i went through that which is to be undisturbed! I should have listened to the minnows im sorry! Please don't kill me!" i begged whilst the giant swam up. I simply passed out when he broke through the barrier. I woke up and i heard a roaring sound. I looked around and on every side of me were other bettas. they all seemed to have just woken up too. I looked up and saw some flake things floating on top of my water. I cringed just thinking about what they might be. Poison? The remains of another prisoner? i looked to my left to see some ripped up guy EATING it like it was a big ol' pile of worms! I quickly turned away in absolute disgust. "Hey! Hey you! I said HEY!!!" I turned to my back and saw a boy flaring at me like he thought this was my fault and boy if he said ..."Did you do this to all of us? Hm? Yeah tough guy? Well when i break through this thingy I'm going to..." "Oh give it a rest!" I heard someone else say. "He didnt do any of this and he is probably just as confused as you!" "fine..." the male who tried to push all of this onto me said stubbornly. I looked at the small girl behind him. She was the most beautiful creature i had ever seen. I flared at her and she simply turned around calmly. "Yeah im gonna fall for that jazz smooth boy, go flirt with some other girl... how about a nice little minnow to keep you company under your bubblenest?" she pretended to float to the top of the water like in an embrace. "oooh!" everyone said laughing there stupid tails off. Surprisingly though, i still liked her. I gazed at her red fins that gently blended to her pale pink body. I kinda liked this kind of courting, it was bitter sweet and different... me likey! " Maybe, but im pretty sure she'd get angry that i'm crushing on her sister!" " OOH!" everyone said yet again laughing even harder this time. "smooth." she said. "Your not bad." she said in a much nicer tone. she turned away but flirtatously. " Ok, i like cups! Yes i LOVE these cups!" i thought to myself.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

More more! Love it XD.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

=] Love this story lol! You should add on to it everyday! I know I would read it lol


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

More!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I am definitly gonna start a story!

Should I do Autumn my new girl (ladies first!), Dead Sunlight , or Fallen Leaves?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok cause i am so happy you all like it im gonna write some more!

It was dark now and i quickly fell asleep completely forgetting that i had no idea where i was. 

It was morning when i noticed the roaring stopped. We stopped. I looked around and noticed that there were other giants takeing the cups to different things i think i heard someone call them boats. All of sudden a giant picked me and some other bettas up and a giant picked her up and we began to be taken away from eachother. "NO! I want to go where she is going! Turn me arounfd you stupid giant! That way come on!" i shouted furiously as *it* continued to take me away from my girl. it got dark as i was taken into a small room in the boat and only a dim light was there to give me hope that everything would be ok. I looked to my back and goodie. Mr. this is all fault was here too..... After a few days it got light again. Giants were taking us to some other strange place. I had seen a few of these when i jumped up for my first time. They were buildings. When we got inside we were placed on top of a big shelf and left there. "great."
i thought. "my water is dirty, im STARVING, and i'm away from that ANGEL!" when a giant came and put some round floaty things in my water i saw othjer bettas get them too. These ones had been here when i arrived and were eating them. "Well, i guess this is food." i said. I ate one and it actually tasted pretty good. I gobbled every one of them up. Many giants looked at me when i was placed on a table with others. I heard a small one say " Can i keep him? Please mommy can i?" I think that means she liked me. I turned to my side. "Hey,how long have you been here?" I asked a greyish black betta. "About a week. You?" " A few days. By the way your in my territory so could you back up a bit?"i said.
"make me" he flared but i didn't flare back. I just didn't feel up to it without _her_ here. eventually a giant came up to me and picked my cup up.i was quickly put into a dark thingy. I heard roaringand she continuosly picked me up out of the dark thingy and stared smiling at me. I think smiling is what giants do when they are happy. Maybe it was a nice giant. Soon enough, the roaring stopped.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Yay! 

Please continue!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Dead Sunlight said:


> Yay!
> 
> Please continue!


 DITTO!!! Im now hooked! lol =]


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok this time i wont write more until you say pretty please with sugar on top! (yep im evil lol)


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Which Betta should I do?????????????

(I'm really leaning towards Fallen Leaves though, cause I wanna write about his many breeding attempts


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Haha well Im going to be the first one to give in!!!! xD Pretty please with sugar on top! -Puppie dog eyes- LOL =]


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

ok i will write more later or tomorow.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Pretty please with sugar on top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Pretty please with sugar on top! Pretty please with sugar on top! Pretty please with sugar on top!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Here is more! 

I felt a lot of shaking in the dark thingy and then the giant took me out and put me in more water. It just stared at me and i looked aorund. It was like a portion of the place i used to call home. After a while it released me and i swam around for a while. It was a joy to be in a somewhat familiar place but i was still devastated that _she _wasn't here. I would probably never see her again. I would never see my home again. 

My thoughts were interupted when some floaty things were put in my water. I quickly ate each one out of my unsatiated hunger. 

Sorry so short but i will continiye when i get back from the store!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

lol!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

i meant to say continue! But the edit button magically dissapeared!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

It disappears after 20 min.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Haha =] Can't wait to read more! Lovin it! xD


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Write more!!!! Extra pretty please with sugar on top! lol


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I was looking around my new territory when i saw these weird looking things. "Maybe they are food." I thought as i began my chase. "*STOP!!!!!!*" one of the things said to me. There were two different kinds of these things and two of each. The one that yelled stop was purple with a big black mark on its side. "WHY THE HECK WERE YOU CHASING US???" a blue and orange on said. "Your food and this is my territory!" I argued. The other purple and black thing said " We are *NOT *food. We are fish! My name is razz and this is my friend boe-ra." he gestured to the other purple and black fish. " Ok then. Who are they?" One of the orange and blue fish said " I am neon and my friend here is TT." " TT?" I said. " It's short for her real name. She doesn't like it much." "Gotcha." I said. "Well this is still my territory but i will allow you to stay but i am the alpha here, got it?" I said flaring my tail off. They all hid and i heard them all say " Ok just don't hurt us!" " Good." I said satisfied that we had established a fair ranking system. I swam off to relax on a lone leaf by the surface. It was so nostalgic resting on this leaf. It brought back memories of the day i rested on that leaf back home and jumped for my first time. It made me feel a bit upset so i decided to go chat with the...um......pests.

*To be continued...* (i know you hate me for that but my hands are tired from all the typing!)


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh, no worries!

It's a really great story, please continue as soon as possible!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Love this!!!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok, i will write more!

Many days passed and there was a lot of commotion going on in the tank next to me. (TT and Boe-ra told me that we were in a thing called a tank) So i swam over to the edge of our tank. "Hey! What's going on over there?" I called out. one of them replied "New fish!" " Girl or boy? Is it a betta?" The fish said " Well its a girl! But i dont know if she's a betta or not. Let me ask her!" After a few moments the fish came back and said " Yup! She's a betta! I guess that means the others liker her are girl bettas too!" My eyes got wide. "There are a bunch of ladies next to me! I gotta work on my nest!" i thought. After a while of just blowing bubbles making the nest become huge the thought hit me. "Wait a minute! Could she be _her_? " I swam over to the edge of the tank and tried to catch a glimpse but the sun's glare blocked my veiw and it was getting dark. " I guess i have to wait until tomorow..." I said dissapointed.

The nest day... (HA HA get it! NEST! lol, ok enough with the cheesy pun lets get back to the story!) 

I woke up when the lights turned on and ate the floaty things hungrily. "Hi phantom!" i heard the giant say. I ignored it. It was probably just talking to some other fish."Phantom! Come here, I have another pellet for you!" Razz swam up to me. " She's talking to you." (So its a she!) " What? Why is she calling me phantom?" I asked. " Its your name! Most fish get them. We prefer to make ours up." "Well, ok." I ate the pellet as i recently found it's called and swam over to the side of the tank. I asked what the new girl's name was. " Rose!" One fish said. " What does she look like?" I asked. " Red fins!" was all i heard. What color was her body??? What if she wasn't that girl i saw in the cups? What if she was???

*The conclusion*

I swam to the edge of the tank and looked around. It was then that i saw her once again... *Rose*.

So what do you think? Want me to write a sequel????


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

YES YES YES YES!!!! LOL I love your stories!!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

YES!!!!!!! I'll keep on reading them!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok i will on one condition: You vote in the poll! It is simply rating this story 1-10. 10 being the best.  Once i have at least 3 votes i will begin working on the sequel!!! (it will be a new thread in the betta fish chat section)


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

YEA YEA!!!!!!!!!

Keep writing!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Write more!!!! I am copying this and putting it in a document!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

YAY =] I want to read a LOT more!! This story is so addictive!! xD


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Make this a book!!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you all for the nice comments and votes  I will start working on the sequel very soon! And might i add some new bettas will come into the picture! Will phantom get the girl of his dreams? Or will she be swept away by another male? Read the sequel to find out! The adventure continues on August 1, 2010 tell your friends folks!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Yay! *dances*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Woohoo!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

GREAT story Maryrox247!!!! Please write more!!!!


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

i love these stories they are so nice


----------

